# automatic 2.7t owners



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Do you guys enjoy your 2.7t in automatic ? I am asking because I want to trade my car in for a a6 2.7t but I can only find auto's. All the manuals have really high mileage. Thanks for the info.


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

i <3 my slushbox.
its quick, comfortable, everything i wanted.
i was kind of worried about it, i was coming from a 5spd 12sec wrx and a 6spd B5 S4. and i wasnt sure how id like driving auto.
but most of my driving is stop and go, and i love it. so much easier. 
and it still gets up and goes, esp in tip


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

I figured I would appreciate the auto tranny. I wish you lived closer so you can take me for a spin. I am in milford PA.


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

I have 3 Tips, and I like them in the A6 and the S6, but not in the S4. 
The Tip tends to be a little bit clunky, slow shifting and will occasionally put you in the wrong gear, just to see if you are paying attention. With the "clunkiness," there is also a problem, in which you are sdriving slowly in traffic, and it feels like you get rear-ended. 
But if you consider some of the other trann transmissions out there, the Tiptronic isn't really that bad. I really don't mind them at all. I just wish I had bought a 6 speed S4. The traffic in San Diego tends to be a bit L.A.-ish, so I thought a Tip was the way to go. Well, if I was going to be stuck in traffic, I could have driven one of the other cars. It was kind of an impulse buy. 
For the A6, it is the least sporty car we own, and it seems logical to have a Tip tranny for it. 
It's an S-line, but it's still not something I would ever race, so the Tip just seems right. 
With that, I will aslo say that there has always been a discussion about how much power a Tiptronic can take. I guess you can upgrade the TC, but what about the gears? I don't know. If you plan on doing anything crazy with the turbos, you might need to go with a 6 speed to ensure reliability.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks for all of that. Makes sense. I wouldn't do crazy power because it's my daily driver. Just a couple more horses. As long as I can kill my friends anniversary 1.8t. He has a couple of mods but I think the stock 2.7t can do it anyway. I just like to edge him out a little in everything we do haha. Sounds immature but whatever.


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (foxhound720)*

Well, one-upsmanship can be fun, but you have to do it quietly. Let him do all the trash talking, beat him, but then don't say anything. This is especilally fun if he's the type to one-up everything you say. If you have a computer, his is better. If your girl has C cups, his had DD. You know the type. Half of the **** those people say is a lie, but it will always eat at him that your car keeps beating his.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

He's not really like that. We always had similar vehicles but since he bought his anniversary he worked double to invet in the motor nad he beats my old gti. We never trashed talk each other we just race and laugh about it. It's all fun and games. A nice big luxury a6 kicking his ass would be sweet.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

I like my Tip. Waiting to hear back from GIAC on Tip chip availability, which really helps to quicken shifts and changes shift points.
Apparently, Level10 makes a high performance torque converter and tranny upgrade kit for our car which allows it to withstand the punishment of Stage 3+.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

2Bennett Racing also does up Tip Trans for higher HP needs.
Options for upgraded TC, Valve Body, Clutch Bands, etc.
http://www.2bennett.com
Anyone change out the valve body for crisper shifts ?


----------



## Four Ring Circus (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: automatic 2.7t owners (foxhound720)*

Don't settle. You should get what you want. IMO, the six speed is the only way to go. Coincidentally, my mechanic agrees from his experience.


----------



## DannyGangstaGTi (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: automatic 2.7t owners (Four Ring Circus)*



Four Ring Circus said:


> IMO, the six speed is the only way to go. QUOTE]
> i concur


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: automatic 2.7t owners (Four Ring Circus)*

Gee your right... everyone with a TIP, meet you at the crusher


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: automatic 2.7t owners (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Gee your right... everyone with a TIP, meet you at the crusher









I'm going to de-tune mine so I don't break the tranny, and then I'm going to add curb feelers and a "Korean War veteran" sticker.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: automatic 2.7t owners (DannyGangstaGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DannyGangstaGTi* »_


Four Ring Circus said:


> IMO, the six speed is the only way to go. QUOTE]
> i concur






Four Ring Circus said:


> One more vote! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> They are hard to find because people that drive love them! Would not trade the 6 for anything. When I was looking for mine there were only 2 in 100 mile radius from me... I would be more concerned about the turbos and service history etc... IMHO Low mileage is not always what it is cut out to be... I got mine with 24K miles on it. The turbos were dead before 35K... Previous owner did not care for the car at all. Oil light came on 4 days after I received the car and I put 3 quarts of oil in it. FYI this was after the 300 point certified pre-owned Audi certification, but that' a conversation for another time...
> Then again, I do not sit in stop-start traffic for hours every day, so my opinion might be biased. Still, when you are revving her and making your way through the gears... nothing like it...
> 
> ...


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: automatic 2.7t owners (CALL AAA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALL AAA* »_
I'm going to de-tune mine so I don't break the tranny, and then I'm going to add curb feelers and a "Korean War veteran" sticker.









You gonna slide down in the seat and wear a hat too








Tips and Manuals both have things that need attending with increased HP so that is not part of a relevant comparison. There are more reports of Manual problems vs TIP problems. FWIW, I don't recall hearing of a TIP failure on these boards.
Personally, more often I have found that used sticks are abused ALOT more than TIPs.
TIP vs Stick is a personal choice depending what *you* want to do with it...


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: automatic 2.7t owners (Four Ring Circus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Four Ring Circus* »_Don't settle. You should get what you want. IMO, the six speed is the only way to go. Coincidentally, my mechanic agrees from his experience.

I agree, but they are hard to find especially one that has been maintained correctly.


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

yea im driving a 6spd B5 S4, and a TIP a6.
both 2.7t, but two diff cars. the S4 is on stiff suspension and i love the 6spd on that, but with the A6 i love it cause its a larger car and i dont think i would want to drive a car that large and cruise in it w/ stick
A6 is more of a cruiser IMHO
S4 is more of a sports car
TIP A6 FTMFW


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*

I find the TIP good as a daily driver when stuck in stop 'n go city traffic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *OWENthatsmyname* »_yea im driving a 6spd B5 S4, and a TIP a6.

You said the S4 was your Mom's... or did you get another one








http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3099231


_Modified by GLS-S4 at 1:41 PM 11/19/2007_


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

i took the S4 for a while, gave it back to my mom when i got my A6.
S4 stays with me cause its too low to go up to vermont where my parents live, so we "share", but both are essentially mine haha.
it gets hard deciding what to drive when


----------

